# HOOLIGANZ Hand Paddle FREE "DEMO"



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

nice job, somebody stepping up to fill the void.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Nick I had some of your hand paddles on the other day. Pretty sweet Brother. I like the way they wrap right around a float bag for storage.


----------

